# How to get the best travelling money rate



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

This post is more for the visitor but also of help to others.

When i am in Gois i use a Prepaid Debit card. I buy Euro's when the rate is at it's best???
When i cam online this morning the Euro was at a little over 1.1809 for a £1 On the Caxton site i can buy at 1.1620 Euro for £. This is the best rate i have seen for so long so i have loaded my card for my next trip as i type this at 11am UK time the rate has just changed to 1.1650 euro to a £. 

The beauty of this card is there is no transaction fee or ATM fee. As you see from below it's run by a UK building society. 

Currency Cards - No ATM Fees, Best Exchange Rates, MasterCard, Money, Forex rates, Prepaid, Travel Money, Foreign Exchange, Exchange Currency, Money Exchange

This card is issued by Newcastle Building Society pursuant to licence by MasterCard® International Incorporated.
Newcastle Building Society is authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority



More for less with
CAXTONfx
Change £1,000 and save
€105 or $129
Details*


Today's Rates € $

Caxton FX 1.1650 1.4290
High Street 1.0951 1.3433
Airport


----------

